# How do you stay warm??



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Layers, layers, layers. 
As for riding with a blanket on the horse - I wouldn't. Remember, your horse is engaged in physical activity when you are riding him, so he is generating plenty of warmth all on his own.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Long underwear, sweatpants, and jeans. On the top I have long underwear, a sweater, and Carhartt when it's really cold. Two pair of gloves, several pair of socks, and neck warmers.

You could ride with a blanket I suppose if you just walk/trot some, but a quarter sheet might be a better idea.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

equiniphile said:


> You could ride with a blanket I suppose if you just walk/trot some, but a quarter sheet might be a better idea.


what is a quarter sheet? thanks


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Rider's International Fleece Exercise Rug | Dover Saddlery

They keep the hindquarters warm.


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

I layer up and use THICK socks. I am such a weanie when it comes to cold weather so I look like the kid off of Christmas Story lol! 

Usually I wear thick Under Armor, then a long sleeve turtle neck, then a thin jacket, then a hoodie, then a vest, then my Carhartt or Ski Coat.  I try to wear gloves but sometimes my hands just don't like them. And for my toes staying warm I shove feet warmers at the end so my toes lay on top of them and they stay nice and toasty!

Forgot the bottom half lol! I wear thick Under Armor, then Long Johns over those, then a pair of thinner sweats, THEN pants. And if it is windy and REALLY cold I will throw on a pair of my Ski Pants as they are super thin material so not like giant marshmellows when I get on and hold out the wind.


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

Disposable foot warmers! They are awesome. I use them snowboarding and stay so warm...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

katbalu said:


> Disposable foot warmers! They are awesome. I use them snowboarding and stay so warm...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have the worlds coldest toes even in summer, in the winter I feel like they're going to fall off (even with layers of socks) :lol: Back when I was working on a farm on a freezing winter morning, those foot warmers saved my toes from freezing right off a couple of times 

BB, If you have a carhart, wear one! I have mine and wouldn't trade it for the world, it keeps me almost too warm. As for the toes (and fingers, if you're like me), try to keep them moving when you can, I flex mine every so often to help keep blood circulation (which is what gets you warm) going. 

On the blanket, I'll admit I'm guilty of jumping on my horse blanket and all if I just plan on walking around the yard a little bit for fun, but even trotting I wouldn't recommend it, your extra weight could shift the blanket and potentially make it slip and get the horse tangled up in the lines.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

The snow is melting faster than it's falling..... :wink:

No you can't ride with a turnout blanket on, it's going to be way too slippery and the chances of it slipping and you ending up in a tangled heap under the horse are pretty good. 

Insulated Carhartt overalls, a Carhartt coat, wool socks, winter boots and gloves keep me warm. For riding though, I love my insulated tall, winter boots with warm socks and winter breeches with long underwear.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Gortex boots.

If your feet sweat even a tiny bit that moisture will turn cold. Gortex allows the moisture to escape and so keep your feet dryer which in turn keeps them warmer. I used to always have cold feet during the winter until I discovered that little secret.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I wear eithet long toe socks or knee high socks with ankle socks underneath, sometimes warm leggings if im going to a show and i will be sitting aroumd a lot but usually just my jeans a tank top long sleeve a light hoodie and a slightly heavier jacket like my leather jacket. We get bone chilling winds so it could be 60s but the wind makes it feel like ita in the 30s. 
Oh and fingerless gloves.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Muck Brit Colt boots. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

true delfina. It is melting. but doesnt mean its not freezing out.. and I think im on opposite side of colorado then you? you are in colorado right? lol


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

LOL I'm in Northern Colorado and it's 44 degrees, so not exactly freezing...... yet.

I should really go haul all the heated buckets out of storage so I can disinfect and scrub them all. UGH!


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

IM IN NORTHERN COLORADO! wierdd!! we could possibly be neighbors.. without even knowing!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

We get some pretty narly winters up here, and I'm actually one of those that _loves _the cold! I have a trusty pair of Eddie Bauer Sorrel boots, and the biggest "cold feet" suggestion I can give is invest in some really good merino wool socks - they wick away moisture and keep the feet soooo warm! Don't shrink in the wash either. We've had 3 bouts of rain/snow mix today, and it'll be about 28 tonight - I remember getting 6" of snow one year the first week in Oct. with the bright foliage still on the trees - so beautiful!


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I wear Terramar under clothing, it's similar to UnderArmor. I also wear my Boulet boots that are too big with wool socks. That's if it's in the twenties and thirties.

If it's really cold, 10* and below, and I'm going to be out horseback for a long time, I wear: My under clothing, sweats and no jeans, wool sweater, a down vest, insulated coveralls, a pair of thick wool socks (I have worn battery operated socks when I was going to be out for just a couple hours - heaven), my Sorel boots which seem to be warmer than the Muck Artic Sports I bought and they fit my winter stirrups better. Wool glove liners and some gloves that are promoted as being for hockey moms. lol I also wear a wild rag and either an Elmer Fudd type cap or my western felt, if it's windy.

I pack extra gloves, mittens and socks in my saddle pockets along with matches a small, insulated container of warm water, flares, stuff like that.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

All my years in cold climates don't matter much down here, but here's some things to keep you feet from freezing while riding in cold weather. Feet are actually easier to keep warm than the fingers.

1. Keep the body (torso) warm or the extremities suffer (don't neglect you head either)
2. Don't wear tight shoes or boots. Looser so that your thick, heavy wool socks (or whatever you're wearing) aren't tight on your feet and have room to hold warm air in the fibers. Not so loose that your footware is slipping. Just "snug".
3. Now the big item. As much as you might love to ride bareback it's not helping keep your feet warm, because you don't have stirrups. Putting regular pressure on the bottom of your feet in the stirrups (posting is great for this) helps pump more blood (warm...from the torso) into your feet. Same concept as being on foot. If you stand around your feet freeze, but if you walk around and keep the feet moving you can stay warm.
4. When you layer make sure you can strip off items and still remain warm enough. If you start to feel very warm (even on your feet) take off something from the torso. As the body cools a bit feet and hands will too.

Oh the memories of riding in snow and freezing weather. While I love the roughly 8 months of lovely riding weather we have down here (what's snow? :lol where there's no such thing as single digit weather (even upper 20's at night is is not common) I'd gladly take a month of really cold weather if I could get rid of July with it's triple digit weather.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Have to agree with the prior post. I'll add you also need some kind of layer that wicks and then a thick wool layer that isn't compressed in your boots. Boots should be big enough to be snug over the layers but not so snug it compresses them. Though the foot warmers sound nice and for short rides can be wonderful on long rides for me they create more of an issue as my feet that rarely ever sweat sweat heavily with them. I also love bareback but have found a bareback pad with detachable stirrups handy. They are great for winter rides for just the reason the PP mentions. Keeps the blood circulating.


----------



## Blueghost (Oct 5, 2012)

you will need boots with 800 grams of thinulate will also keep your feet warm.. they make them in hunting type boots of Muck boots.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I live in MN, it's cold and windy for a good half of the year, so I've gotten used to dressing for the weather because I would never survive being trapped inside for that long! 

Upper body: 
-tank top
-Silk long john top
-long sleeve
-carhart sweatershirt

Lower body: 
-wool socks
-silk long johns
-jeans
-fleece pajama pants

I always have a hat on, it's blaze orange and awesome, even though everyone hates it. Haha! 

For boots, I have woman's hunting boots, lightweight and insulated. They keep my feet nice and toasty, however you do need to buy bigger stirrups or your foot will not fit. 

Gloves, I layer up again. When I'm riding it's a pair of those thin knit gloves under a pair of those glove/mittens things. You know the ones with the open fingers, but have the mitten part that you can use to warm your hands?


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I stay warm by staying in! Seriously my horse and I both take the winter off. Glad I have a good boy and he can do that for me


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

Put those toe Warmers into your boots. It sounds like you are warm every where but your feet. 

Also shop at REI or a hiking / skiing store. The key to layers is fabric. The first layer is silk or poly propylene. Then wool. Then a coat that breathes but will cut the wind. 

You don't need many layers just the right fabrics. And you don't have to bulk up. That is worse bc it cuts down your blood flow. 

A person at a store dedicated to cold outdoor sports will help you find the best combination. 

Stay away from any fabric with cotton against your skin. Cotton will freeze your butt off. Stick to synthetics and wool for best results. 

Your feet is the hardest to stay warm. 

Here is my cold weather outfit:

silk Tank top followed by long sleeve mock turtleneck (THIN and lightweight) poly propylene shirt. Then My husband's old wool sweater. It is big on me but is lightweight and does not bind. I find men's wool sweaters to be more comfortable than women's bc they are lighter wools and cut differently. Women, buy a men's wool sweater. (They are cheaper too)

For my legs I wear poly or silk leggings. If the weather is in the upper 40s or above I will wear jeans. But if I think I will be cold I will wear a thicker poly pant over the leggings. Something similar to ski pants that will cut the wind. 

On my feet I wear a pair of silk socks followed by thin wool socks designed for hiking. It is really important that you do not squish your feet into your boots. The circulation thing again. The toe Warmers are good because they are thin. Hand Warmers will be too bulky. 

If your boots are naturally snug you may need to go up a half size so your toes can stay warm.

Always wear a hat and find the fingerless gloves with the mitten flap. Your fingers will say warmer if they can be together.


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

If you are not using a saddle, fleece lined jeans are fantastic. I layer up with wool socks and good winter boots ( Sorels or Bogs are great) as well as a good down coat and light ski gloves. I have yet to find a pair of riding gloves that are warm enough in winter, but did find a good pair of light, extremely warm ski gloves that are fantastic. I also use a neck tube and a fleece headband made for a helmet.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh shut up about winter already!!!!!!


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Blueghost said:


> you will need boots with 800 grams of thinulate will also keep your feet warm.. they make them in hunting type boots of Muck boots.


More of a personal thing I think. If I go over 200 my feet sweat and start getting cold again.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

waresbear said:


> Oh shut up about winter already!!!!!!


Winter is some of the best riding weather. Average temp is around the 50's (some 60's and even the odd 70's), with a few and the 40's and the rare 30's. Can ride all day and the only sweat will be under the saddle blanket :lol:. And no mosquitos, deer flies or horse flies. Can't wait for Dec so we can hopefully get frost and knock out the bugs.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Subbing for shopping hints :lol:


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Hahaha! I ride without spurs......that keeps me warm!


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

what??^^ I dont understand lol


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

barrelbeginner said:


> what??^^ I dont understand lol


Haha I was sweating the other day keeping my big boy collected at the lope with no spurs....he's figured out that my heels are something to be annoyed by, not obeyed!!!! I wore my spurs today.....was a cold ride!!!! :lol:


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

The biggest and best investment I made in riding apparel yet was a nice warm pair of winter riding boots. Between those and the fact that my horse is much more spirited (and fun) in colder weather, I expend more energy riding him, so I stay nice and toasty once we're moving.


----------



## Ashsunnyeventer (Aug 17, 2012)

Skiing socks and stick on toe warmers. If you can't find toe warmers, then stick hand warmers in your boots. I love these ariat boots. http://www.horse.com/item/ariat-ladies-brossard-tall-boots/E002942/?SRCCODE=MRHSGPLA&mr:trackingCode=63EBB2A9-5AF4-E111-A202-90E2BA028069&mr:referralID=NA&mr:filter=38458821869&mr:ad=14799021629&mr:keyword={keyword}&mr:adType=pla&mr:match={matchtype} they are so warm, my feet sweat in normal socks w/o toe warmers It was in the upper 40's in Maryland today, and I though it was cold. I'm glad I'm not in Colorado!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I didn't realize it got that cold in CO. I was at a Patriots playoff game last January. It was 2 degrees outside. The Denver fans kept complaining about how cold it was and said it never gets that cold in CO. If it does, the temperature quickly jumps back up in a few days. Guess it's all what you're used to.


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

I have a pair of muck brand english boots. They are good for year round in cold and heat to keep my feet warm. I'll contribute more when I get them. : D

http://www.muckbootcompany.com/women/work/Pages/BritColt.aspx

these!


----------

